

Moving from Trello to Blimp - elving
http://blog.getblimp.com/2013/02/moving-from-trello-to-blimp/

======
travisp
Blimp looks interesting, but I didn't know what it was until I clicked around,
and I'm still not clear on the major differences between it and Trello. May I
politely suggest that not everyone reading this post will know what Blimp is
and may not take the effort to click around and read? You'd be doing yourself
a favor by either: saying what Blimp is somewhere on that page, or providing a
brief list of reasons I might want to switch from Trello to Blimp.

~~~
flexterra
Just updated the blog post with an answer to "Why move from Trello to Blimp?"
to summarize: Blimp understands the process your team is using so it can
extract meaningful data from it. Head back to the blog post to read all of it.

~~~
pc86
This has been said numerous times on HN and elsewhere, but I would love to see
what your pricing structure is outside of "starts at $12/month." I'm not going
to give you my information just to see a pricing chart.

~~~
flexterra
Blimp's pricing: <https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BCRS1UOCQAETDr6.png:large>

------
ChikkaChiChi
Looked interesting enough to give them my email address and see what might be
different.

Importer is broken.

 _sad trombone_

~~~
flexterra
We are working on it <https://twitter.com/blimp/status/299918365869342720>

------
james33
Their site looks gorgeous, but I wish there was a video walkthrough or at
least some full screenshots so I could see what the app itself looks like and
how it functions.

~~~
flexterra
Here you have the latests screencasts, they are a few weeks old but good
enough.
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP1NjAf7U2LsE52GsPwXxD...](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP1NjAf7U2LsE52GsPwXxDS6QJRxXiZXa)

------
moot
>Made by the Blimp crew in San Juan, Puerto Rico

This made me happy. Cool to see a Puerto Rican startup on the front page of
HN.

Are there other notable PR startups that I might not know about?

~~~
djmollusk
I am happy to see that too. Unfortunately a common trend in Puerto Rico is
that it's best and brightest move to the states and only come home for
navidad/three kings.

------
khalifenizar
This is pretty cool! I wish other apps (I'm looking at you, to-do list apps)
had the same "easy migration" philosophy.

------
lux
I've started trying out the service, but coming from Basecamp, my team relies
on their messages to keep ideas and project-related conversations archived
with the rest of the project data. Any advice on how to do the same within
Blimp?

~~~
flexterra
Just wait a few days ;)

~~~
lux
Awesome, thanks!

------
c16
When trying to import I get: request expired

~~~
flexterra
We are working on it. Seems to be an issue with our api keys but we can't
confirm because the folks at Trello support haven't responded yet.

I suspect that response is going to take a while.

~~~
hamidpalo
We've got your email. Someone from the dev team will reply shortly.

~~~
flexterra
Just got the reply, thanks!

------
mikeryan
_When a user starts working on that task he or she just have to click on it to
let everyone know that he or she is working on that. Cool, but I can do that
with Trello. Yes you can, but with Blimp if that task stays in the DOING state
for more than 24 hours without being completed the system will email the user
asking for an update on the task._

Sweet! automated micro-management!

Honestly I like a few things in concept with Blimp, but one of the things I
tend to hate about most "Methodologies" is when they're not flexible to the
realties of your team.

~~~
flexterra
I agree with you on: "I tend to hate about most "Methodologies" is when
they're not flexible to the realties of your team".

That's why we made Blimp in such a way that if you don't want to use the
methodology you don't have to and you'll get a very nice task management app.
But if you learn the simple process and use it, the app will become smarter
and it will help you more, if you need that.

The more you use the process, the smarter Blimp gets.

------
wmeredith
Holy hell this software looks gorgeous, as does their website.

------
EugeneOZ
I can't find even pricing page.

~~~
EugeneOZ
from support chat: <https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BCRS1UOCQAETDr6.png:large>
(image with prices)

